#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [新聞] 山東發生7起疑似狼傷人事件 警方擊斃一只

## wingwolf

新聞來源： http://news.sina.com.cn/c/p/2012-03-...24141249.shtml
照片有狼屍，請至來源處觀看，血腥注意

http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/s/v/...861697721.html
視頻：山東警方圍追堵截咬死老婦灰狼將其擊斃
來源：齊魯網《生活幫》

　　本報棗莊3月19日訊(記者 張冬梅 通訊員 馮青 秦存超)19日下午4時40分左右，山東警方在棗莊滕州擊斃了一只大灰狼。而在此前6天內，棗莊共發生了7起疑似狼傷人事件。這只狼被擊斃後，當地居民放起了鞭炮。不過辦案民警尚不能確定這只被擊斃的狼與傷人的狼爲同一只。

　　19日上午，滕州市公安局接到群衆報警稱，柴胡店鎮一名男孩在上學的路上被一只疑似狼的灰色動物咬傷脖子、耳朵及大腿，同時，一名62歲的婦女被該動物咬死。接到報警後，滕州警方迅速調集刑警、治安、巡警、防暴及柴胡店派出所等100余名警力，荷槍實彈趕往柴胡店鎮。隨後，由警察及柴胡店鎮機關幹部、民兵組成十余個搜尋組以現場爲中心向周圍搜尋。

　　19日下午2時30分左右，滕州警方終於發現一只狼的蹤迹，經過2個多小時的圍堵，終於將這只狼擊斃。這只被擊斃的狼體型很大，灰色的毛，擊斃後仍然睜著大大的眼睛。

　　一位跟著來送狼的村民表示，出現狼咬死人事件後，村民都人心惶惶，看到狼被擊斃了，很多村民都燃放鞭炮慶祝。“現在還不能確定其他地方的狼咬人事件是不是也是這只狼所爲，只有通過化驗比對後才能確定。”辦案民警說。

　　據了解，棗莊境內近期連續發生5起疑似狼的動物傷人事件，已造成2死5傷。

*　　追擊20公裏開槍擊斃大灰狼*

　　“第一槍打到了狼的前腿上，狼中槍後，迅速向北逃竄。”19日，棗莊滕州一位參與打狼的民警告訴記者，經過20多公裏的追捕，耗時兩個多小時才擊斃了這只狼。

　　19日中午12點30分左右，滕州市柴胡店鎮南辛村村外西南角一劉姓62歲的老太太不幸被狼咬死。接到報警後警方立即尋找，下午2點半左右，他們搜尋到柴胡店鎮南辛村和後大官村之間的一處麥地裏時發現目標，並確定該動物爲一只灰色狼。

　　“由於狼非常凶狠，爲了不再傷及村民，我們當時很果斷地向它開槍。”民警說，“第一槍打到了狼腿上，但狼跑得非常快，而且總是選擇一些人不好走的地方走。在我們追到一條河邊時，狼立即跳進河裏向對岸遊去，我們就只能開著車從堤壩上追，在追趕中我們共穿越了四條河流，追擊了20余公裏。”

　　下午4點40分左右，民警在八一煤礦一處廢棄院內最終將狼圍住。當時狼發現走投無路後，曾試圖轉身襲擊民警，民警立即開槍將其擊斃。

*　　這只狼來自哪裏*

　　本報棗莊3月19日訊 棗莊在大約15年前出現過狼，此後再無狼的蹤迹，但是爲何現在又出現狼？狼來自哪裏？

　　地形說。記者了解到，棗莊市位於山東省南部，東北兩面多山，此次出現狼咬人事件的地區南辛村、毛宅村、銀莊村三地相距六十余公裏，周邊是綿延的山區。

　　綠化說。隨著綠化的不斷改善，山區環境再次適合狼的生存，此次發生傷人事件的地區都是山區附近，因此不排除野生狼的可能。

　　家養說。市中區的一位市民表示，現在國內出現了養狼的産業，也不排除飼養狼的基地中跑出狼的可能。

　　繁殖說。棗莊市林業局的相關負責人告訴記者，20年前，在山亭出現過狼的蹤迹，而且也造成了傷人事件，現在這個季節恰好是狼繁殖的季節，食物的要求量大，也有可能下山尋找食物，出現傷人事件。

*　　棗莊連發5起疑似狼傷人事件*

　　從3月14日起，棗莊境內發生多起疑似狼的野生動物咬人事件。據統計，截至19日，棗莊市山亭區、薛城區和滕州市已有6人被咬死或咬傷，其中最小的4歲，最大的62歲。

　　3月14日

　　3月14日早上7點30分左右，山亭區北莊鎮毛宅村，一名8歲的小男孩和9歲的小女孩在上學的路上遇到類似狼的野生動物的襲擊。男孩不治身亡，女孩送往醫院經過3個小時的手術後生命體征穩定，但頭面部有八九處傷口。19日記者在棗礦集團棗莊醫院得知，小女孩面部依然腫脹。

　　3月17日

　　17日下午4點左右，市中區齊村鎮銀莊村4歲男孩宋方鶴腿部被咬出現淤青，隨後，在距離男孩被咬地點不到300米的地方，5歲女孩樂樂被這只不明動物撲倒，並咬到了樂樂的後腦勺和右耳朵。

　　3月18日

　　18日早上7點30分左右，薛城區鄒塢鎮羅嶺村5歲男孩鄭軍祥被類似狼的野生動物咬傷，目前生命體征穩定，右臉被撕脫，外耳道斷裂。

　　3月19日

　　19日中午11點左右，滕州市柴胡店鎮一男孩在上學路上被一灰色動物咬傷脖子、耳朵和大腿。

　　19日中午12點30分左右，滕州市柴胡店鎮南辛村村外西南角一劉姓62歲的老太太被類似狼的野生動物咬死。

*　　直接擊斃，該還是不該*

　　本報棗莊3月19日訊 滕州警方19日擊斃了一只大灰狼，當地居民放鞭炮慶祝，但也有一些市民對直接擊斃大灰狼持有不同看法。

*　　主張射殺：萬一沒抓住，還會傷人*

　　但是也有市民持反對的意見，一位市民告訴記者，這只狼傷了太多的人了，無論是不是狼，都應該打死，不然對人類的威脅太大了，萬一沒抓住也沒擊斃，後果不堪設想。

*　　反對射殺：應麻醉後活捉*

　　棗莊市民劉先生認爲，現在在世界範圍內狼的數量越來越少，尤其是野生狼，中國的情況也不容樂觀，雖然出現了狼傷人的情況，但是這也是狼的本性，棗莊出現的傷人狼，相關部門當場擊斃的做法欠妥，應當實行圍捕，最好是可以使用麻醉槍或者其他工具，可以將狼活捉，不但保證了百姓的生命安全，同時也保護了國家保護動物。

*　　林業局：擊斃不違法*

　　棗莊市林業局的相關負責人告訴記者，狼雖然是省重點保護動物，但是保護級別低，只要是狼的出現威脅到了人的生命財産安全，當場擊斃的行爲也可以理解，並不違反相關法律規定。狼比較狡猾，其實最好的辦法還是誘捕，裝進籠子送到附近動物園看管。

===============================================




> 一位市民告訴記者，這只狼傷了太多的人了，無論是不是狼，都應該打死，不然對人類的威脅太大了


抱歉看到這兒我笑了（拖走
北京動物園熊貓傷人 肇事熊貓已有兩次“前科”： http://society.dbw.cn/system/2009/01...97344_01.shtml
邯鄲叢台公園熊貓傷人：一女士欲親密接觸被咬傷： http://www.chinanews.com/sh/news/200.../1511152.shtml
美國租借大熊貓“白雲”攻擊飼養員致人重傷： http://news.ifeng.com/world/detail_2...186771_0.shtml
蘭州動物園大熊貓撕咬飼養員致其重傷： http://news.qq.com/a/20070808/002801.htm
全國首例大熊貓傷人賠償案在蓉開庭： http://www.people.com.cn/GB/shehui/4...12/510246.html
香港海洋公園大熊貓咬傷女護理員： http://travel.gog.com.cn/system/2008...10427561.shtml

如果*規則*和*證據*擺在那裏，變成這樣也可以理解
但是……*成見*和*情緒*不能成爲剝奪生命的理由啊！！！

說到山東，想起之前同樣和狼有關的新聞：山東膠南組織300多人圍山捕狼
什麽壞事沒做，露個臉就被漫山遍野地追殺……

默哀

----------

